# Our litter B



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

2 weeks old yesterday and sooooo beautiful - I'm inlove  
The mother is Vanaheims Ziva (dove tan sh) and the father is LUX Afro (agouti satin rex).
We have a few who wanted a baby from this litter so some of them have already choosen their baby.
Bambi is staying with us.

I'm not too sure of the colours so if anyone can help, that would be great.

Boy nr. 1 - *LUX ?*
Black tan rex

















Boy nr. 2 - *LUX Baloo*
Dove? tan satin rex

















Girl nr. 1 - *LUX ?*
Argente? satin

















Girl nr. 2 - *LUX ?*
Black tan

















Girl nr. 3 - *LUX Bling*
Dove tan rex

















Girl nr. 4 - *LUX Bianca*
Argente? tan? rex

















Girl nr. 5 - *LUX ?*
Black tan

















Girl nr. 6 - *LUX ?*
Dove? satin

















Girl nr. 7 - *LUX Bambi*
Argente? tan? satin rex


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I love girls # 2 and 3!
:lol: Beautiful!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

I LOVE your pics! The dove tans are the best.


----------



## Somergal (Sep 25, 2010)

Cute mice! They're all so pretty! And amazing pictures!


----------

